# Aucellus, the decaying bird



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

*Aucellus* (or Aucky, as I've come to call him) hobbles more than he flies. His mangy feathers are no longer beautiful plumes, and mainly serve to hide his rotting, skeletal frame. He has one cataract eye that - while presumably sightless - still follows any movement nearby though the type of 'seeing' he uses it for now is beyond traditional 'sight'. Blind as he may be, you can feel him looking at you. Looking _in_ you.

Aucky is made with various paperclay products. His wings are thinly shaped as if cartilage only covers them. When you're close to him, you can see the tiny sad little forms peeking through (you get a better sense of it from the picture of his back). I wanted you to get the impression there was just a film of skin left over his bones.

I have to thank Devil's Chariot for the term Montauk. Now I have a name for these decaying creatures (Aucellus and Marmota Monax). I've dedicated the entire line of props to DC (and yes, there shall be more of them).

You can see more images of Aucky (pictures of his decaying chest and some more close ups) on my website in the Art Ghoullery.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

It's done! Yeah G ... Aucky looks G R E A T! Very well done ... another fine creature to add to the collection!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, I saw a dead bird just like him in my yard not long ago:googly:

Seriously, you've really captured the look of a rotting bird with this guy. I half expect maggots to crawl out of him (eewww!!!!).


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Wow! Your creatures just get creepier and more disgusting all the time. I mean that in a good way!! Great job.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I like the way your mind works...and creates. Aucky is awesome.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

cool little creature GF.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

oooo thats cool GF----are you sure your not hangin out with dave


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

OOOhhhhh...I like that! Very creative. Very creepy. And also kind of cute, in a morose kind of way. I give it a 10.


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Jul 20, 2008)

GF, Aucky is awesome!!! I saw your WIP pics on your site and was wondering what direction you were going to take. Turned out awesome!!!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That is way awesome!! Great work!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Now I like that!! NICE WORK GF!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

cute widdle burdie.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Awk ........... Polly want an eyeball.

Nice work.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Don Givens said:


> Awk ........... Polly want an eyeball.


*chuckles*

Thanks gang. Glad you like him. He was cool - and intimidating (he was shelved for a long time) - to make because he's so different from my usual projects. I guess that's the whole point though, isn't it?


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Aucellus looks great!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice job GF! Aucky is yucky and cute all at the same time!:jol:


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Aucky is great! You have captured raptor in this one - really cool!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I think he's cute. He makes me want to take him in and try to nurse him back to health. Great job.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

GF you just keep impressing me. you are going to give Stolloween, dubbax3, Devils Chariot, and Mr chicken a run for their money.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Yechhh, I love him!
8)


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Made Aucky a nest today. He's so grumpy I can't tell if he likes it.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

He better like it cause it is one very nice nest.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, you swear you're seeing a real bird in that first shot!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

He's ADORABLE!


----------

